# Fold out knife for left handed



## CarpentryHero (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking for a well weighted blade like a ckrt for my southpaw. I already wear my flashlight on my rightside, and a leatherman some days. I don't even cut with my right but that's how all my knifed unfold and clipped for right handed peeps  

Figured I'd pick the brains of my fellow CPFers


----------



## CSSA (Apr 28, 2011)

I understand the problem. I shoot ambidextrously and some days actually carry my pistol on the right side. I found some Benchmades are available already tapped for moving the carry clip to the other side of the knife to facilitate carrying on the left side.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 28, 2011)

1 more vote for swapping the clip side on a Benchmade.


----------



## parnass (Apr 29, 2011)

I am left handed, too, and carry a Benchmade Mini Griptilian, Spyderco Native, or SOG Trident Tanto knife. 

Several of the knives made by those manufacturers allow for the pocket clip to be attached to either side. In addition, the method of opening works well with either hand.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 30, 2011)

I, too use a folding pocket knife with either hand. Many knives have a stud that can be simply unscrewed and put on the other side of the blade for pocket carry. Some models allow the clip to be moved, some not. Be sure to check before you purchase a knife.


----------



## gsr (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is another vote for Benchmade, particularly the AXIS Lock models. They are easily opened, closed, and carried righty or lefty.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a feeling of deja vu with this thread. But here goes anyway. 

Spyderco Manix II ambidextrous, tough, great ergos and great value. Similar lock to the Benchmades already mentioned, but for my money fits the hand and works better.


----------



## edgarv (Jul 16, 2011)

i too, is a leftie. i can handle a butterfly, our native balisong and an SF G2Led in my right hand without any problems...


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris Reeve offers the Sebenza in a left handed setup.


----------



## mahoney (Jul 18, 2011)

Benchmade axis lock models and Spyderco ball lock models are easy to use with either hand. Benchmade thumb studs will unscrew for swapping with the application of a little heat to free the Locktite. Knives using the "Paul" lock system (Gerber, Lone Wolf, Benchmade) are almost as easy to use with the left hand as with the right.


----------



## anotherocduser (Jul 31, 2011)

check Emerson knives


----------



## Maxbo (Sep 1, 2011)

Spyderco military has a left hand model if you are looking for a large liner lock folder.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2011)

Incidentalist said:


> Chris Reeve offers the Sebenza in a left handed setup.



Yes, they do


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 5, 2011)

What a beauty!  

Got two small lefty Sebenzas (one plain; one with Micarta inlays) and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Photon Phreak (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a lefty too! And, that is an outstanding sebbie!


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you guys. I bought to use it, and I "do" carry it daily. It is already showing some "character" marks from daily use 

Will


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 6, 2011)

wquiles said:


> It is already showing some "character" marks from daily use
> 
> Will



 LOL

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 7, 2011)

I VERY MUCH LOVE my SOG Twitch XL! It is a Lock Back and a flipper assisted opener. And the clip can be switched.

It has a blade of I do not know what steel, but they cryo treat it and it gets and stays SHARP!

Oh yeah! I almost forgot! It has a deep hide clip!


----------



## nguyet16 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Chris Reeve Umnumzaan lefty and love it...


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 24, 2011)

gsr said:


> Here is another vote for Benchmade, particularly the AXIS Lock models. They are easily opened, closed, and carried righty or lefty.





mahoney said:


> Benchmade axis lock models and Spyderco ball lock models are easy to use with either hand. Benchmade thumb studs will unscrew for swapping with the application of a little heat to free the Locktite.


There are a lot of great knives available now, but my overall favorite is the Benchmade Axis models, and they're one of the absolute best for ambidextrous use.


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 24, 2011)

wquiles said:


> I bought to use it, and I "do" carry it daily. It is already showing some "character" marks from daily use
> 
> Will



As it should be! :thumbsup: IMHO there's much more joy in actually using great tools rather than just looking at them every once in a while!


----------



## Vortus (Sep 24, 2011)

Took the clip off my Spyperco SS SE Harpy and it works well in either pocket. Hehe If wanting weight then the all stainless models probably a good fit.


----------

